# Visitor Message



## wheelsup_cavu (May 23, 2009)

In the Visitor message section of your profile when you receive a visitor message there is the option to 

Delete Messages
Approve Messages
Unapprove Messages

Deselect All Messages

I have tried to approve the message but I keep getting this error.

"You did not select any valid messages"

I have used the "Select All" feature and put a checkmark in the permalink box and I received the same error.
I don't mind if the feature has been disabled for personal moderation I just don't want to accidently delete the message.
Thanks in advance. 


Wheelsup


----------

